# Am I being mean?



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

My lovely girl is 15 weeks now. Shes had her vaccinations and is micro-chipped. Ive taken her out with me into the back garden a couple of times to let her have a sniff around, but both times shes scared the life out of me.

First time, a big (and possibly unneutered male, Ive seen him spraying) cat appeared. She ran straight at him! 

The second time, she wriggled off into some bushes and I thought Id lost her.

So, I decided no more outings in the garden until shes spayed and big enough to look after herself. She keeps sitting at the back door and meowing and then getting grumpy because I wont let her go out. I feel so mean, but I just dont trust her not to do something stupid. She's a very confident cat, perhaps a bit too confident!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Please *DO NOT LET YOUR CAT OUT UNTIL SHE HAS BEEN SPAYED!!!!*

She is far to young to be getting pregnant & could suffer considerably if this were the case. Cats are incredibly quick & you would have no chance of catching her if she decided to run off.

You need to be extra vigilant as cats can get out of tiny gaps if windows are open so be aware.

Buy her some touys, spend some extra time playing with her to keep her occupied, etc. You are not being cruel keeping her in until she has been spayed (& is big enough) to venture outside - you're being a responsible owner


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks Cleo, I know it's the right thing to do really, but the little blighters can make you feel so guilty...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Pheebs said:


> Thanks Cleo, I know it's the right thing to do really, but the little blighters can make you feel so guilty...


LOl, I know they do! I bring my cats in at night & one of them (Winnie) gets so angry about this. She walks around wailing, scratching at the (closed) cat flap  & generally being a pain for about an hour when she realises that I'm not giving in


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

Mine go out on a harness.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Faerie Queene said:


> Mine go out on a harness.


I've been thinking about that. Not sure how she's take to it, but might try.


----------



## NIKKID (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm going to have to harness train my little man too. He's deaf and I'm terrified he'll run for it and end up under a car he can't hear coming or something. We've played about with the harness inside and we did have a couple of steps outside but he was terrified of the big outdoors and wanted back in. Sigh! You can't win.


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

no - you're being responsible. If only more people were.


----------



## cutestuff (Jun 26, 2011)

I would keep her in. Especially if she is a confident cat she could go exploring and end up going too far. The only problem is now that she has seen that whole other world she only wants that now. I think eventually she'll start to forget about it but that was probably the highlight of her life!

Keep the little girl inside for her own safety.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

cutestuff said:


> I would keep her in. Especially if she is a confident cat she could go exploring and end up going too far. The only problem is now that she has seen that whole other world she only wants that now. I think eventually she'll start to forget about it but that was probably the highlight of her life!
> 
> Keep the little girl inside for her own safety.


I think it was the highlight of her life so far!

It's a lovely sunny day here, she keeps sitting at the back door and giving me The Look.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Best not to let her out at all, even for walks (unless you have a secure harness) until she is spayed and older. Any sudden incident and she can run off, never to be seen again. I have seen this time and time again after rehoming. They move fast and they panic quickly. Do not take the risk. Ignore her pleadings for the time being, it is just emotional blackmail.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

koekemakranka said:


> Best not to let her out at all, even for walks (unless you have a secure harness) until she is spayed and older. Any sudden incident and she can run off, never to be seen again. I have seen this time and time again after rehoming. They move fast and they panic quickly. Do not take the risk. Ignore her pleadings for the time being, it is just emotional blackmail.


Don't worry, she's not going anywhere near the outside from now on until she's spayed, and at least 6 months old.


----------

